

No more yes. It's either HELL YEAH or no. - kirillzubovsky
http://sivers.org/hellyeah

======
__pThrow
I am somewhat pleased to learn this isn't a post about the importance of
enthusiastic consent when it comes to sexual advances
([http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/02/27/robyn-
urback-...](http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/02/27/robyn-urback-to-
mcgill-activists-a-yes-doesnt-mean-consent/)).

